# تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع الخامس من الصيام الكبير  أحد المخلع  الجزء الأول



## fikry (27 مارس 2014)

*تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع الخامس من الصيام الكبير
أحد المخلع 
الجزء الأول​مقدمة ​
فى عودة السيد المسيح مرة تانية من الجليل أقصى الشمال إلى اليهودية أو إلى أورشليم وفى هذه الفترة السيد المسيح لم يمكث فترة كثيرة فى الجليل , لكن صعد مرة تانية إلى أورشليم أو إلى الهيكل وبيقول أن صعود السيد المسيح إلى أورشليم كان بسبب أن فى عيد وناخد بالنا أن القديس يوحنا لما بياخد  فى تعبيرات فى الكتابة وبيقول بعد هذا وليس المقصود بيها فقط الترتيب الزمنى لأن يوحنا ميزته أنه بيجمع أحداث مع بعضها البعض أو أحداث ليها علاقة بعضيها ببعض وبنشوف الحدث السابق لهذا وهو سلطان وقوة الله فى شفاء خادم الملك وهو بيربط بيها معجزة تانية أيضا ليها قوة سلطان الكلمة لشفاء هذا المخلع اللى قعد 38 سنة مشلول , وعلشان كده هو بينتقل من مجموعة حوادث إلى مجموعة حوادث أخرى ترتبط بيها , ليس مجرد الترتيب الزمنى , وهو بيقول كان فى عيد لليهود . 

أنجيل يوحنا 5: 1- 15 
شفاء مريض بيت حسدا
1 وَبَعْدَ هَذَا كَانَ عِيدٌ لِلْيَهُودِ، فَصَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.2وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ عِنْدَ بَابِ الضَّأْنِ بِرْكَةٌ يُقَالُ لَهَا بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «بَيْتُ حِسْدَا» لَهَا خَمْسَةُ أَرْوِقَةٍ.3 فِي هَذِهِ كَانَ مُضْطَجِعاً جُمْهُورٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ مَرْضَى وَعُمْيٍ وَعُرْجٍ وَعُسْمٍ، يَتَوَقَّعُونَ تَحْرِيكَ الْمَاءِ. 4لأَنَّ ملاَكاً كَانَ يَنْزِلُ أَحْيَاناً فِي الْبِرْكَةِ وَيُحَرِّكُ الْمَاءَ. فَمَنْ نَزَلَ أَوَّلاً بَعْدَ تَحْرِيكِ الْمَاءِ كَانَ يَبْرَأُ مِنْ أَيِّ مَرَضٍ اعْتَرَاهُ.5وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ مَرَضٌ مُنْذُ ثَمَانٍ وَثلاَثِينَ سَنَةً.6 هَذَا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ مُضْطَجِعاً، وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ لَهُ زَمَاناً كَثِيراً، فَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ؟»7أَجَابَهُ الْمَرِيضُ: « يَا سَيِّدُ، لَيْسَ لِي إِنْسَانٌ يُلْقِينِي فِي الْبِرْكَةِ مَتَى تَحَرَّكَ الْمَاءُ. بَلْ بَيْنَمَا أَنَا آتٍ، يَنْزِلُ قُدَّامِي آخَرُ».8قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قُمِ. احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ».9فَحَالاً بَرِئَ الإِنْسَانُ وَحَمَلَ سَرِيرَهُ وَمَشَى. وَكَانَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ سَبْتٌ.10فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ لِلَّذِي شُفِيَ: «إِنَّهُ سَبْتٌ! لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكَ أَنْ تَحْمِلَ سَرِيرَكَ». 11أَجَابَهُمْ: « إِنَّ الَّذِي أَبْرَأَنِي هُوَ قَالَ لِي: احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ». 12فَسَأَلُوهُ: « مَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي قَالَ لَكَ: احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ؟». 13 أَمَّا الَّذِي شُفِيَ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مَنْ هُوَ، لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ اعْتَزَلَ، إِذْ كَانَ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ جَمْعٌ. 14بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ وَجَدَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: « هَا أَنْتَ قَدْ بَرِئْتَ، فلاَ تُخْطِئْ أَيْضاً، لِئَلا يَكُونَ لَكَ أَشَرُّ». 15فَمَضَى الإِنْسَانُ وَأَخْبَرَ الْيَهُودَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الَّذِي أَبْرَأَهُ. 

1* 1 وَبَعْدَ هَذَا كَانَ عِيدٌ لِلْيَهُودِ، فَصَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. بيقول وبعد هذا كلن عيد لليهود ولم يقل العيد , يعنى لم يعرفها بـ أل التعريف , لأنه لو قال العيد فيبقى مقصود العيد الشهير وهو عيد الفصح , ولكن كان هذا يبدو من الأعياد وعلى التحديد قد يكون عيد الخمسين لأن تقريبا لما درسوا وجدوا أن هذا الوقت يقترب من شهر مايو أو الشهر اللى الحدث اللى بنتكلم عنه حصل فيه , وعيد الخمسين كان من الممكن أن يكون فى شهر مايو , أو أنه يكون عيد آخر أسمه عيد الفوريم , وكلنا نعرفه من سفر أستير , وعيد الفوريم عمله اليهود لما الملكة أستير خلصتهم من القرار بالإبادة لشعب اليهود اللى أصدره هامان , يعنى قد يكون عيد الخمسين أو عيد الفوريم , ولكن المهم هنا أن السيد المسيح أراد أن يكون فى هذا العيد فى أورشليم , ولكن لو هو كان عيد الخمسين فسيكون هناك معنى جميل قوى , طيب أنتم عارفين عيد الخمسين أيه اللى حصل فيه ؟ أه هو اليوم اللى أستلم فيه موسى الشريعة أو الوصايا من الله اللى كان بعد خمسين يوم من خروجهم من أرض مصر أو من عيد الفصح , والمعنى الجميل أن هنا بنشوف عيد إستلام الكلمة أو وصية ربنا بيتترجم إلى سلطان تلك الكلمة فى أنه يقوّم هذا المخلع اللى بقاله 38 سنة .

2*2وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ عِنْدَ بَابِ الضَّأْنِ بِرْكَةٌ يُقَالُ لَهَا بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «بَيْتُ حِسْدَا» لَهَا خَمْسَةُ أَرْوِقَةٍ. زى ما أحنا عارفين أن أورشليم كانت محاطة بأسوار , وهذا السور له عدة أبواب , ولو نرجع لسفر نحميا , نجد أن نحميا لما رجع من السبى كان هدفه أنه يعيد بناء أسوار أورشليم ويعيد بناء الأبواب , علشان محدش يدخل ويخرج بمزاجه , ولكن لأ , يكون لأورشليم قوة وحماية وحفظ , وفى سفر نحميا بنشوف أن أول باب كان بيتبنى فى أسوار أورشليم هو باب الضأن , لأن كل الناس رجال ونساء وتجار وصناع وفلاحين وعطارين , الأغنياء والفقراء كلهم أشتغلوا فى بناء أسوار أورشليم , لكن كان أول شىء أتبنى فى السور هو باب الضأن وكان أول ناس اشتغلوا هم الكهنة وهى دى أول حاجة عملوها فى بناء السور وكان هذا الباب هو باب الضأن وسمى باب الضأن لأن كانت بتدخل منه الخراف الهيكلية التى ستقدم كذبائح فى الهيكل  , يعنى كانوا بيدخلوها من هذا الباب , وأول ما يدخلوها من هذا الباب على طول كان فى بركة بيغسلوا فيها الخراف الهيكلية يعنى يحموها قبل ما تقدم كذبائح , ولحد دلوقتى هذا الباب موجود وهذه البركة موجودة , والباب ده دلوقتى أطلقوا عليه أسم باب أستفانوس , واللى يدخل منه بيلاقى على يمينه على طول يلاقى بيت حنا أم العذراء مريم اللى كانت عايشة فيه أم العذراء مريم هى ويواقيم , وهذا البيت أسمه كنيسة حنا أم السيدة العذراء وبعديها على طول وجدوا البركة قريبا فى العصر الحديث لما عملوا الحفريات ,ووجدوا فعلا أن البركة بجوار ذلك المنزل أو منزل كنيسة القديسة حنا أم العذراء مريم بجوار باب الضأن على طول وحاليا اسمه باب استفانوس , وكما قلت البركة دى لحد دلوقتى موجودة بأروقتها الخمسة ومقسومة فى المنتصف إلى نصفين كأنها بركتين , وبنشوف هنا المعنى الجميل أن هذه البركة موجودة بجوار باب الضأن اللى بيدخل منه الخراف الهيكلية اللى بتتغسل فى بركة بيت حسدا , فكل هذا بيعطينا رمز للسيد المسيح أو الحمل الحقيقى والذبيحة الحقيقية واللى سيغتسل فيه يستطيع أنه ينال الشفاء , فكان بجوار هذا الباب بركة , وهذه البركة ليست بالمعنى اللى فى أذهاننا يعنى شوية مياة راكدة , ولكن بركة فى التعبير اليونانى اللى أستخدمه القديس يوحنا بمعنى مغطس (كوليمبثرا) أو حمام سباحة.
Κολυμβήθρα kolumbēthra  :a  diving place, that is, pond for bathing (or swimming): - pool.​يعنى ممكن الإنسان يغطس فيها وهى عميقة جدا , والواحد يقدر يسبح فيها , وبيقول ان اسمها بركة بيت حسدا بالعبرانية , واللغة اللى كانوا بيتكلموا بيها هى الأرامية وهذا المقصود بكلمة بالعبرانية أو اللغة العامية اللى الشعب العبرانى كان بيتكلم بيها , وكلمة حسدا معناها الرحمة 
Βηθεσδά Bēthesda Of Chaldee origin ; house of kindness; Bethesda, a pool in Jerusalem: - Bethesda.​وأطلق عليها بيت حسدا أو بيت الرحمة بسبب حالات الشفاء من الأمراض اللى كانت بتحصل حوالين هذه البركة ولذلك أطلقوا عليها بيت الرحمة , وبركة بيت حسدا مساحتها , عرضها يترواح فى أماكن من 165 إلى 225 قدم , وطولها 315 قدم  وهى موجودة والحفريات لوقتنا هذا شغالة فيها وبيوضبوها , وبيقول كان لها خمسة أروقة أو صالات حواليها من كلمة أستوا اليونانية 
Στοά  stoa ; a colonnade or interior piazza: - porch.​
وهذه الأروقة الناس بيقعدوا فيها .

3* 3 فِي هَذِهِ كَانَ مُضْطَجِعاً جُمْهُورٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ مَرْضَى وَعُمْيٍ وَعُرْجٍ وَعُسْمٍ، يَتَوَقَّعُونَ تَحْرِيكَ الْمَاءِ. كان فى مرضى فى هذه الأروقة بيرقدوا أو مضطجعين وكان كل هدفهم أنهم منتظرين تحريك الماء , وبنشوف أن نوعية المرض أو المرضى اللى كانوا موجودين هم اللى كانوا مصابين بأمراض مزمنة الغير قابلة للشفاء , سواء عمى وعرج وعسم , وكان منهم هذا المفلوج أى ماكانش مجرد شلل لأن شلل الأعسم اللى كان مصاب به هذا المخلع هو تيبس كل مفاصل الجسم (الإيدين والرجلين) من الكلمة اليونانية أكسيروس  

Ξηρός xēros; arid; by implication shrunken, earth (as opposed to water): - dry, land, withered.​المفاصل بتصاب بتيبس ولذلك ما يقدرش يتحرك لأننا كلنا عارفين أن الحركة فى الإنسان بتنشأ دائما من المفصل , فلو عايز أمد يدى فحركة يدى بتنشأ من المفصل , وعايز أتحرك وأمشى برجلى , فحركة الأرجل بتنشأ من المفصل , فإذا كان المفصل متيبس فلا يستطيع أن يتحرك , لكن كل هؤلاء المرضى كانوا عايزين ينالوا شفاء لأن كانت بتحصل نوبات شفاء كثيرة جدا لما المياة بتتحرك , ولذلك بيقول القديس يوحنا كلهم متوقعين تحريك الماء , لأن الشفاء يحدث فى الماء المتحرك أو بلفظ آخر ماء جارى , وهذا الماء الجارى أو المتحرك بنطلق عليه ماء حى , وهو اللى كان بيتكلم عنه السيد المسيح مع المرأة السامرية أو عن ذلك الماء الحى , ونلاحظ الحاجة العجيبة لحد دلوقتى أن للماء دور كبير جدا فى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا , وشفنا تحويل الماء إلى خمر , وبعدين بيتكلم مع نيقوديموس عن الماء (إن لم يولد الإنسان من الماء والروح) وشفنا يوحنا المعمدان , والقديس يوحنا الحبيب بيسطر ويكتب له كل خدمتة المعمودية , وشفنا حديث السيد المسيح مع المرأة السامرية عن الماء (كل من بشرب من هذا الماء يعطش ولكن الماء الذى أنا أعطيه الماء الحى ينبع فيه إلى حياة أبدية) وكل ده بيورينا أن قوة الشفاء فى الماء الحى اللى هو رمزه السيد المسيح , فقوة الشفاء فى كلمة السيد المسيح اللى قالها لهذا الإنسان (قم وأحمل سريرك وأمشى) , طيب ومين هو الكلمة ؟ هو السيد المسيح ذاته , فالسيد المسيح هو المياة الحية , وهو الكلمة الناطقة , والسيد المسيح هو مصدر الشفاء الحقيقى.

4*4لأَنَّ ملاَكاً كَانَ يَنْزِلُ أَحْيَاناً فِي الْبِرْكَةِ وَيُحَرِّكُ الْمَاءَ. فَمَنْ نَزَلَ أَوَّلاً بَعْدَ تَحْرِيكِ الْمَاءِ كَانَ يَبْرَأُ مِنْ أَيِّ مَرَضٍ اعْتَرَاهُ. وبعدين بيعلق يوحنا هنا على موضوع تحريك المياة أن ملاكا كان ببنزل ويحرك الماء , ويوحنا هنا لا يضع حقيقة لكن يوحنا كان بيخبرنا بمعتقد كان عند اليهود , تماما كما كان يخبرنا أن السيد المسيح يعمد وهو معتقد كان عند تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان وأخذه بناءا على أقوالهم الفريسيين , وبعدين يوحنا قام بتصحيح هذا المعتقد بنفيه أن السيد المسيح قام بتعميد أى احد على الإطلاق قبل قيامته , وهذا هو أسلوب القديس يوحنا الحبيب دائما , وهو هنا كان بيكتب عن معتقد اليهود أنهم لما كانوا بيجدوا أن المياة بتتحرك فبيقولوا أه ده فى ملاك نزل من السماء وحرك المياة فكان اللى بينزل على طول وقت تحريك الماء أو فى الماء المتحرك والماء الحى ينال شفاء , والقديس يوحنا لم يقر بصحة هذا الموضوع لكن يوحنا بيخبر عن إعتقاد كان موجود عند اليهود , وفى ناس بتسأل كثيرا جدا هو فى لسة ملاك بينزل بيحرك المياة فى البركة !! , لأ البركة فى الوقت الحالى جافة وناشفة لأن هذا كان إعتقاد عند اليهود لأنهم لم يكونوا يرون أى ملاك بينزل يحرك المياة , ولكن كانوا كل ما يشوفوا أن ناس كثيرة بتنال الشفاء وقت ما المياة بتتحرك بيبقى فيها فوران وفيها حركة , والحقيقة هذا يرينا أن الله كان بيتعامل بمعجزات الشفاء فى العهد القديم حتى مع الشعب اللى ماكانش عايش معاه بأمانة كان الله بيصنع معاه معجزات حتى حسب معتقاداتهم لكن كل المعتقدات اللى وصلوا لها أن هناك شىء من السماء بيعطى قوة للشفاء بهذا الماء , أو فى تدخل سماوى إعجازى لشفاء الأمراض الميئوس منها والمزمنة , وهو ده كان إعتقادهم , وهذا كان فعلا الحقيقة الواقعة أن الله فى العهد القديم أستخدم المياة كثيرا جدا فى الشفاء وكلنا نفتكر قصة نعمان السريانى اللى نزل وأغتسل فى نهر الأردن , وشريعة تطهير الأبرص , وغيرها من شرائع التطهير وكلها معتمدة على قوة المياة , لكن بنشوف التعبير اللطيف هنا اللى بيورينا أن حتى كان فى إعتقاد اليهود أن هذا الشفاء بيحصل نتيجة أن فى ملاك بينزل ولكن بينزل "أحيانا" وناخد بالنا من هذا المعنى الجميل" الملاك النازل أحيانا " وهذا ما كان فى أذهان الناس بيرمز للسيد المسيح اللى نزل من أجل ان يعطينا شفاء ولكن لم ينزل أحيانا ولكنه نزل على طول لكى ما يقدم شفاء دائم للإنسان , وهو ده فكر التجسد , قوة من السماء نزلت لكى ما تحرك هذا الماء ولكى ما تعطى قوة للشفاء , وهو ده فكر التجسد , وفى مدينة روما وجدوا فى بعض السراديب هناك فى المدينة القديمة أو مدينة المسيحيين الأوائل , منظرا لفنان راسم صورة بترمز لكل واحد متعمد على هيئة هذا الإنسان المخلع لما بيطلع من جرن المعمودية وأرجله راسمها رفيعة جدا , لكن راسمه أن هو ماشى بقوة جبارة وشايل سريره وفراشه على كتفه أو هو رمز للإنسان اللى بيخرج من جرن المعمودية , يعنى الإنسان اللى عنده شلل روحى لما بيغتسل فى المعمودية بياخد قوة جبارة أنه يشيل السرير ويتحرك بقوة جبارة لأن المعمودية هى شفاء لروح الإنسان اللى أصيبت بالشلل بسبب الخطية , وأيضا فى طقس الكنيسة القديم واللى الكنيسة فى الوقت الحالى بتعيشه لكن متوزع ! لما بييجى يعمدوا واحد بيقرأوا له ثلاثة أناجيل وهم 1- إنجيل نيقوديموس وحديثه مع السيد المسيح (إن لم يولد الإنسان من الماء والروح) 2- إنجيل المخلع علشان يقولوا له معنى المعمودية أن المعمودية بتعطيك قوة للحركة 3- إنجيل المولود أعمى لأن بيقولوا له المعمودية بتعطيك أستنارة ورؤية , ولكن فى وقتنا الحالى الكنيسة قامت بتقسيمهم على ثلاثة أسابيع قبل عيد القيامة بتقرأ المخلع فى الأحد اللى قبل احد المولود أعمى , وبتقرأ أنجيل المولود أعمى فى أحد التناصير , وبتقرأ أنجيل نيقوديموس فى يوم الجمعة اللى قبل أحد التناصير على طول , لكن كان فى طقس الكنيسة الأولى أن اى فرد يريد ان يتعمد يتم قراءة هذه الثلاثة أناجيل . , وبعدين بيقول القديس يوحنا أن اللى كان بينزل فى الأول كان بيبرأ من أى مرض إعتراه , وكلمة يبرىء من أى مرض سواء كان مرض جسدى أو نفسى أو روحى من أى مرض على الإطلاق . 

5* 5وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ مَرَضٌ مُنْذُ ثَمَانٍ وَثلاَثِينَ سَنَةً. بيقول إنسان به مرض يعنى تاريخ هذا المرض أبتدأ معاه من 38 سنة , والعجيب هنا أن 38 سنة هذه ليست مدة قليلة لكنها مدة كبيرة , والحقيقة أن مرض الشلل النصفى أو بيطلقوا عليه مرض الفالج , مفيش واحد مفلوج بيعيش الفترة الطويلة دى كلها , يعنى أى أنسان بيكون مشلول بيعيش فترات قليلة لكن ما يقدرش يعيش لمدة 38 سنة , لكن فى أمراض تستطيع أن تعطى هذه الفترة ومنهم مرض الزهرى اللى هو  Syphilis   وهو بيجعل الإنسان يعيش لفترة طويلة وبيؤثر فعلا على جهازه العصبى و بيؤثر على جهازه الحركى ويستطيع أن يجعله لا يتحرك أو يصيبه بالعجز ويقدر يعيش لفترة طويلة بهذا الشلل , وغالبا هو ده كان مرض المفلوج الذى تسبب فى عدم حركة هذا الإنسان , وكلنا نعرف أن هذا المرض كان مرتبط بالجنس أو بالخطية واللى بيؤكد لنا ذلك كما سنرى أن السيد المسيح بيقول له بعد شوية "أنت برئت فلا تخطىء لئلا يكون لك أشر" , وهذا المرض اللى جعله يمرض بيه هو الخطية اللى عاشها وقعد لمدة 38 سنة بهذا المنظر به المرض وقاعد بجوار البركة اللى فيها خمسة أروقة , وبالمعنى الرمزى الجميل أن ال 38 سنة هذه هى مدة ال38 سنة اللى كان فيهم شعب إسرائيل تائه فى برية سيناء ما بين خروجهم من مصر وبين وصولهم لأرض الموعد وكان توهانهم فى برية سيناء بسبب الخطية وكانوا عاجزين وتايهين بسبب الخطية لكن ما قدروش يدخلوا أرض الموعد , ولكن ايضا فى الواقع أن ال38 سنة هذه هى رمز للثمانية وثلاثين قرن اللى مروا على البشرية مابين خلقة آدم ومجىء السيد المسيح , أو هو رمزا للقرون الطويلة اللى ظلت فيه البشرية عاجزة أنها تنال الشفاء بسبب الخطية لكن كانت منتظرة مجىء السيد المسيح الذى يعطى هذا الشفاء , والخمسة أروقة اللى كانت حوالين البركة رمزا لأسفار الناموس الخمسة , وكانوا قاعدين لكن لم يروا ولم يشفوا , وكانوا قاعدين فى الناموس ولكن كل اللى الناموس عمله أنه فضح الخطية وأنه كشف الخطية , لكن ناموس العهد القديم لم يستطيع أن يعطيهم شفاء , ولم يستطيع أن يعطيهم حرية حركة ولم يستطيع ان يعطيهم قيامة , وعلشان كده كان بالناموس كان معرفة الخطية لكن بعد ما الإنسان عرف الخطية وتم تشخيص مرضه لم يستطيع الناموس أن يقدم له أى حاجة بعد كدة وتركه مطروح مرمى فى الخمسة أروقة , والحقيقة الناموس هو زى المراية , والمراية بتظهر للواحد عيبه ولكن لا تصلح هذا العيب , وتكشف ليه حقيقته ولكن لا تصلح العيب اللى فيه , وهو ده بالضبط الناموس اللى كان موجود , لكن كل هؤلاء المطروحين حوالين الأروقة اللى حوالين البركة وكانوا ينتظرون الماء الحى وينتظرون الكلمة الشافية أو شخص السيد المسيح اللى يستطيع أن يغير كل هذا , وبيقول القديس يوحنا أن السيد المسيح علم أن له زمانا كثيرا , يعنى السيد المسيح عارف أن هذا له فترة طويلة قوى ولكن بالرغم من أنه عارف أن له زمان طويل لكن بيعلن مقدرته على شفاء تلك النفس حتى اللى بقالها زمان طويل جدا جدا جدا فى الخطية , وعلشان كده السيد المسيح أخذه كأسوأ الموجودين وكأمرض الموجودين وكأتعب الموجودين , كأسوأ مثال ممكن أن تتركه الخطية فى حياة الإنسان , وهو ده أثر الخطية طرحته وهى دى الحقيقة الرهيبة إستحكام الداء وعجز الإنسان عن الشفاء , والمرض تمكن منه لمدة 38 سنة وهو بيصارع هذا المرض ولم يقدر على هذا المرض , وهو ده رمز للخطية اللى موجودة فى الإنسان والإنسان مش قادر ينتصر عليها , لكن لما جاء السيد المسيح أتى إليه , ونشوف أن شخص السيد المسيح كل النبوات الجميلة بتتم فيه وبنقرأ فى أشعياء عن مجىء السيد المسيح 35: 5- 6 5حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَتَّحُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ. 6حِينَئِذٍ يَقْفِزُ الأَعْرَجُ كَالإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الأَخْرَسِ لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْفَجَرَتْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِيَاهٌ وَأَنْهَارٌ فِي الْقَفْرِ. الأعمى فتّح والأعرج مشى ويقفز كالغزال , طيب ليه ؟ لأن فى مياه بكلمة أنفجرت مياه فى البرية , وأيضا فى أرميا 31: 7- 9 7لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: رَنِّمُوا لِيَعْقُوبَ فَرَحاً وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَأْسِ الشُّعُوبِ. سَمِّعُوا سَبِّحُوا وَقُولُوا: خَلِّصْ يَا رَبُّ شَعْبَكَ بَقِيَّةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 8هَئَنَذَا آتِي بِهِمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ الشِّمَالِ وَأَجْمَعُهُمْ مِنْ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ. بَيْنَهُمُ الأَعْمَى وَالأَعْرَجُ الْحُبْلَى وَالْمَاخِضُ مَعاً. جَمْعٌ عَظِيمٌ يَرْجِعُ إِلَى هُنَا. 9بِالْبُكَاءِ يَأْتُونَ وَبِالتَّضَرُّعَاتِ أَقُودُهُمْ. أُسَيِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَنْهَارِ مَاءٍ فِي طَرِيقٍ مُسْتَقِيمَةٍ لاَ يَعْثُرُونَ فِيهَا. لأَنِّي صِرْتُ لإِسْرَائِيلَ أَباً وَأَفْرَايِمُ هُوَ بِكْرِي». بيتكلم عن العرج والعمى يعودون بتسبيح وفرح لأن الله روى تلك الأنفس وشفاها , فالسيد المسيح هو الله بياخد الخطوة الأولى وييجى لحد المفلوج , لأن السيد المسيح أتى للشفاء.

6*6 هَذَا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ مُضْطَجِعاً، وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ لَهُ زَمَاناً كَثِيراً، فَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ؟» وسأل السؤال أتريد أن تبرأ ؟, ولو الإنسان ده نظر إليه أكيد حايقول أن السؤال ده لا يوجد له محل فى الوجود ويعنى أيه أتريد أن تبرأ ؟ طيب هو أنا قاعد هنا ليه ؟ وأيه اللى مخلينى هنا لو كنت مش عايز أخف ؟ طبعا اكيد عايز أبرأ ومين اللى مش عايز يخف , وكان هذا الإنسان محاصرا بأبعاده الثلاثة , يعنى 1- جسديا محطم لأن جسده مش قادر يتحرك ,2- ونفسيا أيضا محطم وبيعبر عن تحطيم نفسيته بكلمتين "ليس لى إنسان " وليس فقط هذا بل أيضا كل ما أنزل ينزل قدامى واحد وياخد فرصتى ولذلك هو محطم نفسيا , 3- وأيضا محطم روحيا لأن خطيته هى اللى حطمته وحطمت روحه , ونرى هنا أن السيد المسيح بيقدم له الشفاء الجسدى والنفسى والروحى , ولكن كان السؤال اللى بيحدده السيد المسيح ليه هو "أتريد أن تبرأ" ولم يقل له أتود أن تبرأ أو أترغب أن تبرأ أو أتتمنى أن تبرأ , ولكن السؤال كان محدد " أتريد أن تبرأ" طيب أيه الفرق بين الإرادة وبين الرغبة أو التمنى ؟ أه أن الرغية أو التمنى مجرد أحلام يقظة وأوهام وكل الناس عايزة وكل الناس تتمنى أنها تشفى وكل الناس تتمنى أنها تبقى قديسين , وكل الناس تتمنى أنها تكون فى أحسن حال , وهى دى أحلام اليقظة وتمنيات الإنسان , لكن الإرادة هى الجهد والحركة التى يبذلها الإنسان لكى يحقق تلك الآمال وتلك الأمانى , و سؤال السيد المسيح كان واضح جدا "أتريد أن تبرأ" يعنى عندك الإرادة , لأن الخطر وأكبر خطر فى حياة الإنسان أنه يفقد الإرادة للخير والصلاح , وهى دى أكبر خطر فى حياة الإنسان إن الإنسان لا يكون له إرادة تجاه الخير وتجاه الحياة وتجاه الخلاص , وأنه يعمل الخطية وهو راضى وفرحان من غير ما يشعر بتأنيب ضمير أو أى إحتجاج وهى دى أخطر مرحلة أن الإنسان يصل لأنه يعيش فى الخطية وهو مش شاعر أنه بيغلط  لأن إرادته ناحية الخير والصلاح منعدمة وهذا عكس الوصف اللى كان بيوصفه بولس الرسول فى رومية 7: 18- 20 18فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ. لأَنَّ الإِرَادَةَ حَاضِرَةٌ عِنْدِي وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى فَلَسْتُ أَجِدُ. 19لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. 20فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ  الإرادة حاضرة عندى ولكن كل ما أفعل الحسنى فلست أستطيع , وكل ما أعمل الخير أجد الشر ماثل أمامى , يعنى لسة بولس الرسول بيشعر أن فى صراع وأنه لما بيغلط فى حاجة بتوبخه لكن المشكلة أن الإنسان يوصل للحالة اللى فيها أنه يغلط ويعيش فى الخطية ويعيش فى الغلط وهو راضى وفرحان ومش حاسس أنه بيعمل غلط بل بالعكس ده بيسّر بالخطية لأن إرادته تجاه الخير والحياة المقدسة والحياة المستقيمة صارت منعدمة وهو ده أخطر شىء فى حياة الإنسان , ولكن اللى بنشوفه هنا أن السيد المسيح بيستنهض إرادة هذا الإنسان وبيقول له هل لازال لك أرادة للشفاء و للحياة الأفضل وعايز تتحسن وشاعر أنك تعبان وتريد أن تشفى وعايز تغير حياتك وكيانك أو عاجبك الوضع اللى أنت فيه , علشان فى ناس كده بيتقال عليها مريض بيحب مرضه , بمعنى أن فى واحد بيحب أنه يكون مريض ومش عايز يشفى , لأنه بيسترزق من مرضه ,وفرحان بمرضه ومش عايز يشفى , وتسألوا هو فى ناس مش عايزة تخف ؟ طبعا فى ناس مش عايزة تخف لأنها بتستدر عطف الآخرين بمرضها ولأنه مش عايز يخف علشان ما يتحملش مسئولية نفسه ويفضل دايما مثار للرحمة وللشفقة والمساعدة والمعونة ويفضل دائما مثار للتبريرات (أصل أنا مش قادر) , (أصل أنا مش عارف) , (لأنى ضعيف) , (لأنى تعبان وعيان) , فهو عايز دايما يبرر موقفه وعلشان كده فى مريض بيحب مرضه! , وعلشان كده فى خطورة تكمن فىى فقدان الإرادة نحو إستعادة الحياة فكان السيد المسيح بيستهض تلك الإرادة فى ذلك الإنسان وعايز يشجعه أنه يقوم ويتعب ويجاهد ويصدق لكى ما ينال الحياة السليمة بالرغم من أن عطية الحياة هى عطية مجانية , والعجيب أن السيد المسيح لم يسأله عن إيمانه , ولم يقل له أتؤمن , وذلك على عكس المعجزات التانية , قبل ما يعمل معجزة للشفاء  كان السيد المسيح بيقول للمريض أتؤمن , ولا يتم الشفاء إلا إذا كان فى إيمان , وكان المريض بيقول للسيد المسيح أعن ضعف إيمانى  لو ما عندهوش إيمان وهكذا .....  ولكن السيد المسيح هنا لم يسأله عن الإيمان لكنه هنا سأله عن الإرادة وهى دى النقطة الخطيرة اللى السيد المسيح بيتأكد من كل واحد عايز يدبر حياته (عندك الإرادة) وليس مجرد الرغبة والتمنى ولكن كيف ينهض السيد المسيح الإراضة فينا وتتحول الإرادة إلى فعل ويتحول الفعل إلى حياة ثم إلى علاقة وهذا ما سنكمله فى المرة التانية 

 وإلى اللقاء مع الجزء الثانى والأخير من تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع الخامس من الصيام الكبير(أحد المخلع) راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.

أخوكم +++ فكرى جرجس*


----------

